# Field score card



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

*scorecard*

Be glad to email you mine if you PM me your email address


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

ive got one i drew up....its in both pdf and excel.....just shoot me a pm if you'd like either one.

i was proofing it and found a few errors that i fixed


----------



## HEINZE57 (Mar 31, 2003)

That is a pretty good scorecard, but it won't work in Minn. They don't keep track of their x's.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

HEINZE57 said:


> That is a pretty good scorecard, but it won't work in Minn. They don't keep track of their x's.



So don't fill it in.....99% of the time I only write down the score for the target and the running score.....

Or make the same thing in an Excel file and leave it out:wink:


----------



## ISAA_Archer (Dec 4, 2002)

I made one in Word if you like I could send it to you

John


----------



## rotor205 (Oct 23, 2007)

*score cards*

check the fca web site under forms
www.fca.ca


----------

